# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Andrew Kaczynski of Buzzfeed Proudly Announces He is an Idiot

## MediaReview

He wrote an entire article to prove it.

An Investigation: Where Did This Rand Paul Story Actually Take Place?
So Im down here and Im in line for barbecue Sen. Pauls BBQ story is clearly a jokesomething that everyone other than BuzzFeed reporters seem to understand, a Paul spokeswoman said.

----------


## Ronin Truth

Is this another dumb Polock joke?

----------


## Unregistered

where's a link?

----------


## angelatc

The same media that didn't notice that Ran Paul was right about weapons going into Syria and that HRC lied about flying into some country who's name escapes me at the moment in a hail of bullets has decided to fact check an anecdote about a BBQ?  

We are so screwed.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

[QUOTE=angelatc;5875052]The same media that didn't notice that Ran Paul was right about weapons going into Syria and that HRC lied about flying into some country who's name escapes me at the moment in a hail of bullets has decided to fact check an anecdote about a BBQ?  

We are so screwed.[ QUOTE]

Buzzed is just a silly comedy site.  If people take them seriously, they deserve what they get.

----------


## angelatc

> [QUOTE=angelatc;5875052]The same media that didn't notice that Ran Paul was right about weapons going into Syria and that HRC lied about flying into some country who's name escapes me at the moment in a hail of bullets has decided to fact check an anecdote about a BBQ?  
> 
> We are so screwed.[ QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Buzzed is just a silly comedy site.  If people take them seriously, they deserve what they get.


Three Words:  The Daily Show

----------


## William Tell



----------

